# Live Rock Ranch



## volsmzp1 (Apr 16, 2011)

Has anyone ever bought from them? If so, was the experience positive?


----------



## Levi (Mar 20, 2011)

I got mine off craigslist for cheap and I picked out the pieces I wanted


----------

